# Fabricacion de inductores



## Silici0 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hola comunidad hoy es traigo un tutorial que les puede servir de mucha ayuda. 
El calculo que se tiene que elaborar en realidad es bastante sencillo, en este tutorial les voy a explicar como desarrollar esta formula.

Un inductor, bobina o choque, es un arrollamiento de alambre en el cual existe un flujo de electrones ya sea de corriente continua o corriente alterna.

Una bobina es exactamente todo lo contrario a un capacitor y estos dos elementos se les denomina reactivos, ya que provocan un desfase de corriente cuando se les aplica corriente alterna.
Cuando en un inductor se aplica un flujo denso de electrones, este almacenará energía en forma de campo magnético y la descargará cuando el flujo de electrones desaparezca o baje de intensidad.







El campo magnetico tiene una unidad llamada teslas que es la densidad de flujo del campo magnetico creado por el inductor, es la cantidad de lineas de fuerza por unidad de área.

A la hora de crear inductores debemos de saber cual va a ser su permeabilidad magnetica donde va a ir montada la bobina (ya sea de una bobina de aire o de hierro-silicio).






La permeabilidad magnética es la facilidad con la que se crean lineas de fuerza en un espacio.
Esto quiere decir que si hacemos una bobina con un núcleo de papel , su permeabilidad va a ser exactamente la del aire y va a tener una facilidad media para crear lineas de fuerza.
Si embargo si el núcleo es de hierro silicio, va a tener una mayor facilidad para crear lineas de fuerza.
La permeabilidad del aire es igual a la del vació y equivale a 4π x 10-7 (0.00000126 Webers/Area.metro 

Una bobina tiene una fuerza magneto motriz : Fmm=NI  (N= Numero de vueltas, I= Corriente)
Este dato es análogamente igual al voltaje, la resistencia es igual a los Rels y la corriente igual a webers φ

Un rel equivale a:

R=L/µA   (R= Rels, L= Longitud, µ= Permeabilidad, A= área)

La permeabidad magnetica absoluta es e resultado de multimplicar a la pereabilidad relativa con la del vacio.

µ=µr/µo

µr= permeabilidad relativa (como por ejemplo el aire = 0.00000126 Wb/A.m
µ0=Permeabilidad del vació 0.00000126 Wb/A.m

La inductancia tiene una unidad que es el HENRIO. Normalmente se utiliza el µH, mH

Ahora bien aqui viene la formula para poder calcular y crear un inductor.






L=(N²)(µ)(A)/&

L= Inductancia en henrios
N= numero de espiras
µ= Permeabilidad magnética absoluta
A= Área en metros cuadrados
&=longitud en metros

EJEMPLO

hacer una bobina de aire de 100µH  con una longitud de 3cm y corriente nominal de 6 Amperios

SOLUCIÓN:
para calcular la corriente a la cual se va a fabricar se debe de seleccionar el calibre adecuado para el alambre magneto, en la parte inferior he dejado una tabla para calibres de conductores.

Para nuestro ejemplo el calibre que debemos de seleccionar es el 16 y su área es igual a 1.30mm²  

Como la permeabilidad relativa del aire es igual a 1 entonces :
µ = (1)(0.00000126) = 0.00000126

Hasta ahora ya tenemos 4 de 5 datos, el que nos falta es el de numero de vueltas. Para ello debemos de despejar la formula y nos quedaría de la siguiente forma=

&L/Aµ = N²

(0.03m)(100µH)/(0.0013m²)(0.00000126) = 3000 = N² 
N=√N² = √3000 =  54

Para hacer nuestra bobina de 100µH debemos de utilizar alambre magneto calibre 16 y enrollar 54 espiras en una longitud de 3 cm

Bueno espero que este pequeñito tutorial les sea de ayuda y si tienen una duda por favor no duden en comentar.

Saludos


----------



## bryanartgh (Oct 27, 2012)

una consulta, el área S(cm2), cual debe de ser?. O es que esa área sobre el cual se enrrolla el alambre es cualquier valor que yo quiera?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2012)

bryanartgh dijo:


> una consulta, el área S(cm2), cual debe de ser?. O es que esa área sobre el cual se enrrolla el alambre es cualquier valor que yo quiera?






Puede ser del valor que desees, limitado por el tamaño físico del inductor (Sentido común).
Se debe buscar una forma que  no sea demasiado larga ni demasiado gruesa para evitar "Desproporciones".


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 27, 2012)

No me quedo claro lo de S y lo de A,  ya que en el ejemplo no pone de referencia la S,, el 1.30mm2 lo saca del area de sección del calibre 16, pero no hace referencia a la S que muestra en el dibujo.


----------



## Silici0 (Oct 28, 2012)

es la que desees por ejemplo puede ser de 10mm o 15mm


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 28, 2012)

me imagino que son 10 mm² o 15 mm².   

pero no estoy muy de acuerdo a que sea el àrea que uno desee.  pero en fin, a ver que opinan los expertos..
gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2012)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> me imagino que son 10 mm² o 15 mm².
> 
> pero no estoy muy de acuerdo a que sea el àrea que uno desee.  pero en fin, a ver que opinan los expertos..
> gracias.



Tienes una ecuación con múltiples incógnitas.

A algunos valores le das valor "A priori", por ejemplo el diámetro de la forma donde vas a bobinar (De allí saldrá la superficie)

También puedes dar un valor "A priori" del largo de la bobina y de esto saldrá si la bobina va a tener una o mas capaz para llegar al valor deseado de inductancia.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 28, 2012)

ok. gracias fogonazo.


----------



## tatajara (Oct 28, 2012)

gracias por el aporte silici0¡¡
me va a serbir mucho ¡¡
saludos


----------



## bryanartgh (Oct 31, 2012)

Al multiplicar y dividir en la formula resulta:  N = 42.7960


----------



## Silici0 (Nov 1, 2012)

o muchas gracias bryanartgh por la aclaración.


----------



## hidalgomaj (Dic 19, 2015)

hola, solo tengo una duda respecto a las unidades , en la figura dice que este expresado en cm y luego tu los pones en metros. no deberia ser en cm para que te de en microhenrios?


----------



## Silici0 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hola que tal acabo de corroborar la ecuación que propuse hace tiempo, la ecuación necesita una división entre dos para calcular la inductancia. La ecuación queda de la siguiente forma: L = (N^2*μo*μr)/(2*l)    donde N es el número de vueltas, μo es la permeabilidad del vacío, μr es la permeabilidad relativa y l es la longitud de la bobina.

Estuve haciendo pruebas y armé un inductor de 100 vueltas en un carrete de 2.39 cm de radio y 4.4cm de longitud. El núcleo es de aire para evitar la no linealidad del material.

En las imagenes les deo la evidencia de la prueba que hice a la ecuación. PD: Esta prueba se realizó a un inductor con núcleo de aire.


----------

